# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تصویب دونوع سوال برای کنکور 99....کنکور 99 هم دوسواله شد.

## bbehzad

لینک خبر.  https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...شد?ref=tnews

----------


## bbehzad

سینا جان تبریک.تازه من میگم 1400 هم دوکنکورست.

----------


## its.powergirl

تبریک به اونایی که منتظر این خبر بودن :Yahoo (105): 
ممنون از اطلاع رسانی

----------


## SinaAhmadi

یه بهونه خوب واسه کسایی که نمیخوان بخونن

----------


## mohi.goli

خدایا مرسی

----------


## ifmvi

*ممنون بابت اطلاع رسانی 
الحمدلله*

----------


## آقای رضائیان

پس چرا تو سایت سنجش خبری در این مورد نیست؟

----------


## sagad1369

سلام دوستان تبریک.اما بازم فرقی نمیکنه وقتی الان درس نمیخونی اونموقه هم نمیخونی.حقیقیتی بس تلخ. :Yahoo (9):

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


سینا جان تبریک.تازه من میگم 1400 هم دوکنکورست.


 والا همین 98 عذاب الهی بوده وهست  بعضی وایستادن واسه 99 که بدتره ولی از الان 1400*

----------


## Mysterious

*خیالمون راحت شد
ممنون بابت اطلاع رسانیتون*

----------


## SARA_J

توروقران سینا روتگ کنید مخمونو خورد این چندهفته اخیر :Yahoo (114): 
دیوونم کردازبس باهمه جنگید!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## آقای رضائیان

هنوز که تو سایت خود سنجش چیزی نگفته

----------


## saj8jad

> توروقران سینا روتگ کنید مخمونو خورد این چندهفته اخیر
> دیوونم کردازبس باهمه جنگید!!!!!!!!!!


 :Yahoo (4): 
 @sina_hp

----------


## mahmood21755

پس همین جمع سال بعد کنکور 99  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SARA_J

> @sina_hp


جان من دروغ میگم سجاد؟
فقط ده دفعه بامن وتو وعلی  کل کل کرده بقیه رو دیگه نمیدونم خخخخخ

----------


## saj8jad

حالا انتخابی شد بالاخره یا هر کسی باید نظام خودش رو کنکور بده؟
مثلا نظام قدیم میتونه سوالات نظام جدید رو کنکور بده؟ یا بلعکس نظام جدید میتونه نظام قدیم رو کنکور بده؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



حالا انتخابی شد بالاخره یا هر کسی باید نظام خودش رو کنکور بده؟
مثلا نظام قدیم میتونه سوالات نظام جدید رو کنکور بده؟ یا بلعکس نظام جدید میتونه نظام قدیم رو کنکور بده؟




نه حرفی نزده بودن در این مورد*

----------


## saj8jad

> جان من دروغ میگم سجاد؟
> فقط ده دفعه بامن وتو وعلی  کل کل کرده بقیه رو دیگه نمیدونم خخخخخ


با یه امت در جنگ و ستیز بود این بشر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> نه حرفی نزده بودن در این مورد*


اگر مثل 98 باشه خیلی مسخره هستش، خیلیا میخوان نظام جدید کنکور بدن
باید انتخابی باشه

----------


## Mysterious

*بنظرم حالا که مشخص شد دو نوعه بهتره هر کس برگرده سراغ کتابا خودش 
وقت زیاده که بتونه بخونه*

----------


## SARA_J

> حالا انتخابی شد بالاخره یا هر کسی باید نظام خودش رو کنکور بده؟
> مثلا نظام قدیم میتونه سوالات نظام جدید رو کنکور بده؟ یا بلعکس نظام جدید میتونه نظام قدیم رو کنکور بده؟


سجادخداکنه انتخابی باشه وگرنه من یکی داغون وروانی میشم
آخه جدیددارم میخونم

----------


## saj8jad

> سجادخداکنه انتخابی باشه وگرنه من یکی داغون وروانی میشم
> آخه جدیددارم میخونم



دیگه باس فشار بیارید تا انتخابیش کنن
در واقع معقولش هم اینه که انتخابی باشه ولی خب به اون نکته جزمی میرسیم که اینجا ایرانه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


اگر مثل 98 باشه خیلی مسخره هستش، خیلیا میخوان نظام جدید کنکور بدن
باید انتخابی باشه


آخه هنوز یک سال و ۴ ماه وقته 
ایشالا که انتخابیم بشه ولی جای نگرانی نیست که کسی نتونه نظام خودشو بخونه♡*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> آخه هنوز یک سال و ۴ ماه وقته 
> ایشالا که انتخابیم بشه ولی جای نگرانی نیست که کسی نتونه نظام خودشو بخونه♡*


از این بابت عرض میکنم که خیلیا آخه کتابای نظام جدید رو گرفتن دارن میخونن و اگر انتخابی نباشه باز باید برن کتابای نظام قدیم رو بخرن و بخونن
به هر حال امیدوارم نه سیخ بسوزه برا بچه ها و نه کباب

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


از این بابت عرض میکنم که خیلیا آخه کتابای نظام جدید رو گرفتن دارن میخونن و اگر انتخابی نباشه باز باید برن کتابای نظام قدیم رو بخرن و بخونن
به هر حال امیدوارم نه سیخ بسوزه برا بچه ها و نه کباب



حالشونو درک میکنم خودمم وقتی فکر میکردم ۹۹ باید مجدد برم سراغ خرید کتاب روانی و عصبی میشدم
ایشالا♡*

----------


## mahmood21755

نمیدونم چرا یه حسی هنوز بهم میگه محمود تو میتونی تو میتونی یک سال دیگه وایستی محمود تو اشرف مخلوقاتی  :Yahoo (4): 
محمود یک سال دیگه وایستا درعوض پزشک میشی  :Yahoo (4): 
محمود 
محمود 
ولی حس دیگه ای بهم میگه درختی که دوسال میوه نداده سال دیگه ام نمیده  :Yahoo (79): 
پس همین 110 روزو مث خر میخونم میرم گورمو گم میکنم  :Yahoo (15):  @God1 :Yahoo (15):

----------


## saj8jad

> نمیدونم چرا یه حسی هنوز بهم میگه محمود تو میتونی تو میتونی یک سال دیگه وایستی محمود تو اشرف مخلوقاتی 
> محمود یک سال دیگه وایستا درعوض پزشک میشی 
> محمود 
> محمود 
> ولی حس دیگه ای بهم میگه درختی که دوسال میوه نداده امسالم نمیده 
> پس همین 110 روزو مث خر میخونم میرم گورمو گم میکنم  @God1


محمود طوری نکن که طوری بشه که فکر کنن طوری شده  :Yahoo (4):  پس بخون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahmood21755

p


> محمود طوری نکن که طوری بشه که فکر کنن طوری شده  پس بخون


امام ره  :Yahoo (4): 

کنکوری که کنکورنظام قدیم نباشد کنکور نیست

----------


## Phatums

تبریک ب خودم. ک نمیخوام با دو تومن دیگه کتاب نظام جدید بخرم. خدایا ما شدیدا بت نیاز داریم. قربونت ارادمون محکم کن همین کنکور حداقل ی بخشی از مباحثو بخونیم. ممنون ک هستی. دمت گرم.

----------


## khanbaba85

سلام
سجاد جان یوزر پروفایلتو برام پ.خ کن من نمیتونم پ.خ بفرستم

----------


## DR._.ALI

سیمرغ بلورین این خبر هم تعلق میگیره به سینا اچ پی :Yahoo (4): 
هر چند این بشری که من دیدم آخرای 99 هم دنبال اینه 1400 هم دو کنکوره بشه.میگی نه بشین و تماشا کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aghay_halo

هی روزگار بعضی از دوستانی که بالا نظر دادن خیلی جالبه اتفاقی یه تاپیک دیشب میخوندم خیلی کولاک اول مهرو شروع کرده بودن به خوندن و....به امید پزشکی تهران حالا طرف میگه خدا رو شکر 14ماه وقت داریم دوست عزیز تو 3ساله هیچ کاری نکردی شک نکن سال بعد هم وضع همینه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> سیمرغ بلورین این خبر هم تعلق میگیره به سینا اچ پی
> هر چند این بشری که من دیدم آخرای 99 هم دنبال اینه 1400 هم دو کنکوره بشه.میگی نه بشین و تماشا کن


10000000000000000000000000%همینه هی پشت گوش انداختن همین خواهد شد ............

----------


## Aghay_halo

> *بنظرم حالا که مشخص شد دو نوعه بهتره هر کس برگرده سراغ کتابا خودش 
> وقت زیاده که بتونه بخونه*


کسی که امسالو نخوند برا99گذاشت تا1400هم بهش وقت بدی هیچ کاری انجام نمیده خیالت راحت حالا وای به حال نظام قدیمی که این همه وقت داشته

----------


## sina_hp

*خب هم دو کنکور شد هم حق انتخاب دادن حق هیچ کس هم ضایع نشد به امید موفقیت همه و خدانگهدار تا پایان کنکور 99*

----------


## Aghay_halo

> *خب هم دو کنکور شد هم حق انتخاب دادن حق هیچ کس هم ضایع نشد به امید موفقیت همه و خدانگهدار تا پایان کنکور 99*


برو ایشالا دیگه رتبه 1رو بیاری ها خیلی زحمت کشیدی برا دو نوع سوال دمت گرم

----------


## saj8jad

> *خب هم دو کنکور شد هم حق انتخاب دادن حق هیچ کس هم ضایع نشد به امید موفقیت همه و خدانگهدار تا پایان کنکور 99*


فعلا خبری از حق انتخاب نیست

----------


## konkoor98

> *خب هم دو کنکور شد هم حق انتخاب دادن حق هیچ کس هم ضایع نشد به امید موفقیت همه و خدانگهدار تا پایان کنکور 99*


این قسمت حق انتخابش کجای خبر بود ؟؟؟!!!! میشه توضیح بدی از کجاش این استنباط کردی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aghay_halo


کسی که امسالو نخوند برا99گذاشت تا1400هم بهش وقت بدی هیچ کاری انجام نمیده خیالت راحت حالا وای به حال نظام قدیمی که این همه وقت داشته


سرشون به سنگ خواهد خورد*

----------


## Neo.Healer

خوبه درسته ک درست میگین ک اونیک امسال نخوند سال دیگ هم نمیخونه
اما فک کنم یه فشار روانی از کنکوریای نظام قدیم برداشته شد (ک من جزوشون نیستم)
حداقل اگ الان شرایطتون اوکی نیس بخونید 99 بدردتون میخوره

----------


## reza2018

خیلی هارو میشناسم که پارسال این موقع به فکر 98 بودن والان هم به فکر 99 هستن!!
همه تلاشتونو بزارید برای 98 یا قبول میشید اگه هم قبول نشدید 99 هست وچیزی رو از دست ندادید

----------


## SHINER

من میدونستم دو نظامه میشع کلی دلیل بود برا دونظامع شدن
این دوست من رفت کتاب نظام جدید گرف هی گفتم بش نگیر

----------


## mahmood21755

به حامد یگانه هم خبر بدید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ruby

*خود سایت سازمان سنجش که رسما اعلام نکرده
اخه وزیر اموزش گفت اخبار تصویب کنکور 99و فقط از سایت دنبال کنید.هنوز که چیزی نگفتن* :Yahoo (110):

----------


## WickedSick

جدا دیگه دوستان هیچچچچ بهونه ای ندارید که نخونین! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rainyday

> سجادخداکنه انتخابی باشه وگرنه من یکی داغون وروانی میشم
> آخه جدیددارم میخونم



این خط این نشون. اگه انتخابیش کردن که هیچ. اگه نه، من تو فرم ثبت نام میزنم نظام جدید ببینم مثلا میخوان چیکار کنن. خودشون مسخرن فک کردن مام مسخره اوناییم. این بیشعورا ۸ ماه پیش میتونستن *اعلام نظر قطعی نکنن* و بگن فعلا تصمیمی نگرفتیم. نه که با فونت درشت و بلد و قرمز بزنن قطعا ۱ کنکور برگزار میشه.

به شمام پیشنهاد میکنم برید تو بخش سیستم ارسال درخواست و بگید شما نمیتونید هیمنطوری کشکی کشکی نظرتون رو با ۱ سال تاخیر برگردونید. پس تکلیف اونایی که اشتباه کردن و *بلانسبت* ، شما رو *ادم* حساب کردن و حرفاتون رو جدی گرفتن چی میشه؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan79


خود سایت سازمان سنجش که رسما اعلام نکرده
اخه وزیر اموزش گفت اخبار تصویب کنکور 99و فقط از سایت دنبال کنید.هنوز که چیزی نگفتن


واسه تاثیر معدلم همین بود
اول سایتا اعلام کردن دونه دونه بعد شبکه ۶ زیر نویس کرد بعد سایت گذاشت*

----------


## Ruby

> *
> 
> واسه تاثیر معدلم همین بود
> اول سایتا اعلام کردن دونه دونه بعد شبکه ۶ زیر نویس کرد بعد سایت گذاشت*


*اخه اگه تو کانالش یا هرجای دیگه ای گذاشتع بود توی سایتش هم میذاشت
کانال افشار هم من پرسیدم چیزی نگفت
ولی امیدوارم واقعا راست باشه*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahmood21755

به قول سجاد همیشه باید این فرضو در نظر بگیری که اینجا ایرانه

----------


## Delgir

پس با مشخص شدن وضعیت ۹۹ و راحت شدن خیال اگه کسی تک رقمی نشه یه چک آبدار حقشه

----------


## V_buqs

شماها چه بیکارید تا 99 میخایید بمونید من رتبه شارز ایرانسلی هم بشم میرم اگرم نشد مهم نیست (دراصل چه بهتر  :Yahoo (4):  ) چون میرم سر کارم و هم میتونم راحت کارامو انجام بدم برم اونور آب
خیلی اشتباه کردم که 98 هم میخام کنکور بدم

----------


## The Croaker

خداکنه تاثیر معدل هم مثبت بشه...اونوقت دیگ با خیال راحت یک سال دیگ بخور و بخواب خونه ی ننه بابا ولی این دفعه با ۱۹ سال سن

----------


## bahram777

فعلا تا این لحظه که فقط سایت تسنیم مدعی این خبر هستش و هیچ خبرگزاری دیگری این خبر رو پوشش نداده ولی از همه مهم تر خود سایت سنجش هستش که اونم همچین چیزیو تایید نکرده.به نظر که خبر شایعه هستش برای بالا رفتن بازدید چون معمولا تو این بازه ی چند روز به سال جدید این تصمیمات مهم گرفته نمیشه حتی برای آزمون 98 هم گذاشتن تصمیم نهایشون رو 26شهریور اعلام کردن با این وجود امیدوارم خبر حقیقت داشته باشه.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

بچه های نظام قدیم حداقل دوباره تا الان منابع خودشون خوندن و نکته جالب اینجاست که دیگه تیپ سوالات و همه چیز براشون مشخص هست حالا اونی که امسال بنا به دلایلی نرسید بخونه خیلی براش راحت تر هست منابع که چند سال باهاش درس خونده رو بخونه 
درسته که نظام جدید ها حذفیات زیاد داشتن ولی ببینید چه چیزایی حذف شده واقعا ماتریس انتگرال و نور اینه خیلی مباحث ساده و تیپ سوالات مشخص هست و اتفاقا قسمت های ساده کنکور هست برای شما وقت زیاد هست میتونید با کار کردن این مباحث چند سوال بیشتر پاسخ داد حالا اون که بره نظام جدید بجای اینه و نور می‌خواد با بحث های نور شناسی پراش نور مثلا کار کنه و کتاب های درسی اصلا خوب نیستن خیلی گنگ و مبهم نوشته شدن و راه برای طراح باز هست سوالات خوب بپیچونه 
این اشتباه بزرگی هست نظام قدیمی با منابع که حذفیات زیاد داشتن ولی مطالب اضافه هم دارند 
اگر نظام قدیمی که از تنوع زیاد و حجم مطالب بخواد ناراضی باشه نباید فراموش کنه حداقل بیش از یک نظام جدیدی با اونا آشنا هست و چندین بار اونو دوره کرده بنظرم کنکور امسال کاملا این مووضوعات روشن میکنه 
خیلی ها بعد از ۳ یا چهار سال بالاخره پزشکی تو همین نظام قدیم با پشت کنکور موندن آوردن ولی بنظرم کسی نظام خودش از قدیم به جدید تغییر بده زیاد فرقی نمیکنن نهایت تا بخواد با اون نظام کامل آشنا بشه بالا ۴ سال باید پشت کنکور بمونه 
در کل این نظام آموزشی تعیین کننده رتبه و قبولی شما نیست این برنامه ریزی شما هست که از الان تا کنکور چکار میکنید بعد از اون اگر موفق نشدید سریع نقاط ضعف مشخص کنید و راهتون ادامه بدید اشتباهات سال گذشته رو تکرار نکنید و حتما با همون منبع که چند سال باهاش آشنا هستید کار کنید

----------


## Rafolin403

نوچ واسه ۹۹ وقتی نمونده باس منتظر ۱۴۰۰باشیم :Yahoo (94): 


مزاح بود...don't be serious

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

تعجب بود واقعا برای اولین بار خیلی زود خیال بجه هارو راحت کردن و تکلیفشون رو روشن جون همیشه تا آخرین لحظه جون به لب کردن

----------


## konkoor98

> تعجب بود واقعا برای اولین بار خیلی زود خیال بجه هارو راحت کردن و تکلیفشون رو روشن جون همیشه تا آخرین لحظه جون به لب کردن


من که به این خبر شک دارم چیز کمی نیست ولی هیج جا ازش صحبت نشده حتی کانال سبطی که خوراکش این چیزاس بیشتر شبیه دروغ 13 میاد که 26 اسفند زده باشن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirosein

نکته اینجاست که گذاشتن بعد اینکه مهلت ثبت نام تموم شد این خبر و دادن . وگرنه خیلی ها اگر میدونستن 99 کنکور دو نوعه اصلا امسال ثبت نام نمیکردن و خب این یعنی سود مالی کمتر برای سنجش :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Ruby

> من که به این خبر شک دارم چیز کمی نیست ولی هیج جا ازش صحبت نشده حتی کانال سبطی که خوراکش این چیزاس بیشتر شبیه دروغ 13 میاد که 26 اسفند زده باشن


*منم خیلیییی شک دارم.سایت هیچی نگفته
اصلاااا هیچ منبع دقیقی اعلامش نکرده
و اینکه بعید میدونم سنجش 3ماه مونده به 98 همچین خبری و بگه.*

----------


## Len

خیلی خوب میشه مخصوصا برای بچه های مناطق محروم ک امکانات کم باعث میشه محروم باشن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan79


منم خیلیییی شک دارم.سایت هیچی نگفته
اصلاااا هیچ منبع دقیقی اعلامش نکرده
و اینکه بعید میدونم سنجش 3ماه مونده به 98 همچین خبری و بگه.


توی خبرگزاری تسنیم زدن*

----------


## Fawzi

#تا_۱۴۰۰_با _کنکور 

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fawzi


#تا_۱۴۰۰_با _کنکور 




1400 دو کنکور نمیشه 99 اخرشه*

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> 1400 دو کنکور نمیشه 99 اخرشه*


شما بخوایید ۱۴۰۰هم برگزار میشه :Yahoo (21): 
هیچ چیز غ ممکن نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## konkoor98

یعنی اگه من نظام جدید بودم قطعا کمپین راه مینداختم که امسال 2 تا سوال باشه تا قشنگ نظام قدیما پاره بشن آخه کار نظام قدیما بسیار سخت تر از نظام جدیداس حالا وقتی جواب کنکور 98 اومد میبینید نسبت قبولی و تعداد رتبه برترای نظام جدید چقدر بیشتر از نظام قدیماس متاسفانه نظام قدیما از ترس تغییر دارن با گروهی رقابت میکنن که کارشون بسیار آسونتره منابع کمتر و دست نخورده تر که مطمئنا تا چندین سال شاهد سوالای شخمی مثل سوالای نظام قدیما نخواهند بود 
ای کسانی که نظام قدیمید بنشینید و تماشا کنید که دو دستی چه بلایی سر خودتان می آورید و تنها خداوند شاهد گریه های شما در کنکور 99 خواهد بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> یعنی اگه من نظام جدید بودم قطعا کمپین راه مینداختم که امسال 2 تا سوال باشه تا قشنگ نظام قدیما پاره بشن آخه کار نظام قدیما بسیار سخت تر از نظام جدیداس حالا وقتی جواب کنکور 98 اومد میبینید نسبت قبولی و تعداد رتبه برترای نظام جدید چقدر بیشتر از نظام قدیماس متاسفانه نظام قدیما از ترس تغییر دارن با گروهی رقابت میکنن که کارشون بسیار آسونتره منابع کمتر و دست نخورده تر که مطمئنا تا چندین سال شاهد سوالای شخمی مثل سوالای نظام قدیما نخواهند بود 
> ای کسانی که نظام قدیمید بنشینید و تماشا کنید که دو دستی چه بلایی سر خودتان می آورید و تنها خداوند شاهد گریه های شما در کنکور 99 خواهد بود


مهم نیست یک کلام.
تو این دنیا هیچی رو عدالت نبوده همونطور که گفته بودم نه اسمتو خودت انتخاب میکنی نه ملیتتو و نه مذهبتو بعد تو توقع داری کنکور رو عدالت باشه؟ come on  :Yahoo (4):  (ینی بیخیال  :Yahoo (21):  )
اصن برفرض رتبه 1 کنکور بشیم هممون  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بخدا نمیصرفه به مدت زمانی که قراره بزاری رو دانشگاه و رشته پزشکی

----------


## sina_hp

*⭕️توکلی خاطرنشان کرد: از تعداد یک میلیون و ۱۱۸ هزار و ۷۹۳ داوطلب در کنکور ۹۸ تعداد ۵۷۷ هزار و ۲۳۱ نفر از نظام آموزشی ۶-۳-۳ که هم اکنون دانش آموزان فعلی نظام جدید پایه دوازدهم هستند در کنکور ثبت نام کرده‌اند. همچنین تعداد ۵۴۱ هزار و ۵۶۲ نفر از نظام آموزشی سالی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی)، ترمی واحدی (دارنده پیش‌دانشگاهی) و نظام قدیم دیپلم چهار ساله داوطلب کنکور شده اند.*

----------


## sina_hp

*دلیل دو کنکور شدن 99 تعداد بالای نظام قدیم ها  و استقبال کم از بدون کنکور ها بود☝☝☝☝*

----------


## neginshh

عجبز...

----------


## konkoor98

> *خدا رو شکر به خیر گذشت رو سیاهیش رفت رو سفدیش موند*


دوست عزیز منم نظام قدیمم ولی حاضری شرط ببندی خود تو 99 میای میگی چی رفت تو پاچمون که کنکور دو سواله شد  :Yahoo (4):  این خط اینم نشون 99 نزدیکه  :Yahoo (112): بزرگترین اشتباه نظام قدیما این بود که افسارشونو دادن دست سبطی و امثالهم

----------


## konkoor98

> *
> 
> زود اومدي نخواه زود برو ديگه حناتون رنگی نداره  تو نگران نباش کسی ضرر نمی کنه*


عزیزم اولا اون موقع که من اینجا بودم شما انگور بودی بالا درخت در ضمن شما حنا می‌داری من هایلایت میکنم :Yahoo (100):  در آخر من گفتم فقط شرط ببندم تو که اینقدر مطمئنی پس مشکلت چیه بیا ۹۹ کارنامه بذار

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> یعنی اگه من نظام جدید بودم قطعا کمپین راه مینداختم که امسال 2 تا سوال باشه تا قشنگ نظام قدیما پاره بشن آخه کار نظام قدیما بسیار سخت تر از نظام جدیداس حالا وقتی جواب کنکور 98 اومد میبینید نسبت قبولی و تعداد رتبه برترای نظام جدید چقدر بیشتر از نظام قدیماس متاسفانه نظام قدیما از ترس تغییر دارن با گروهی رقابت میکنن که کارشون بسیار آسونتره منابع کمتر و دست نخورده تر که مطمئنا تا چندین سال شاهد سوالای شخمی مثل سوالای نظام قدیما نخواهند بود 
> ای کسانی که نظام قدیمید بنشینید و تماشا کنید که دو دستی چه بلایی سر خودتان می آورید و تنها خداوند شاهد گریه های شما در کنکور 99 خواهد بود


خیلی ببخشید ولی این حرف ها بیشتر بهانه است خیلی ها با همون منابع نظام قدیم تو سال های گذشته درصد های بالا ۹۰ آوردن شما هم اگه خوب برنامه ریزی کرده باشید چه فرقی با اونا دارید ؟وقتی اصلا نخوندی حتی با منابع نظام جدید هم که از دید شما حذفیات دارن هم بازم نتیجه ای از کنکور نمیگیرید شما تازه باید دست بالاتر نسبت به نظام جدید ها داشته باشید چون اگر کسی خوب خونده باشه حداقل دو بار منابع خودش باید تکرار کرده باشه اونایی که امسال نخوندن دنبال بهانه های نظام جدید حذفیات دارن حجم کمتر هست با این بهانه ها و حرف ها دنبال این هستن اشتباهات نخوندن یکسال خودشون توجیه کنن 
کنکور نظام قدیم همون کنکور سال های ۹۰ تا ۹۷ هست تو سعی کن مثل رتبه تای برتر همین سال ها عمل کنی همون نتایج هم میگیری

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

حدود ۴۸٫۵ درصد داوطلبان از بچه ها نظام قدیم هستن طبق آمار سازمان سنجش یعنی نزدیک به نصف ! خوب مسلم هست بعد از چنین آماری دیدن گفتن کنکور ۹۹ هم دو تایی میشه 
درضمن تا الان تعداد داوطلبان بدون کنکوری که ثبت نام کردن فقط ۳ هزار نفر بود شما فکر کنید ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت بدون کنکور فقط ۳۰۰۰ نفر درحالی که اون ۱۵ درصد بالا یک میلیون نفر هستن خوب اینم پاسخ هست به وزیر آموزش پرورش که اعصاب همه بچه ها خراب کرد این مدت سر تاثیر معدل که باید یواش یواش کمپین استعفا چنین آدمی زده بشه تا اینکه سال دیگه صحبت بی مورد نکنه بذاره بچه ها کار خودشون بکنن

----------


## ifmvi

*۱ میلیون و ۱۱۸ هزار و ۷۹۳ نفر داوطلب کنکور سراسری۹۸ هستند
تعداد داوطلبان به تفکیک رشته تحصیلی:

- تجربی: ۶۳۷ هزار و ۹۴ نفر
- انسانی: ۲۸۲ هزار و ۱۵۱ نفر
- ریاضی: ۱۶۴ هزار و ۲۷۸ نفر
- هنر: ۲۴ هزار و ۷۶۹ نفر
- زبان: ۱۰ هزار و ۵۰۱ نفر

تعداد داوطلبان نظام جدید و قدیم تقریبأ برابر و نزدیک به هم هستند ؛ 
۵۷۷ هزار و ۲۳۱ نفر داوطلب نظام جدید و ۵۴۱ هزار و ۵۶۲ نفر داوطلب نظام قدیم هستند*

----------


## ...QXZ...

با سازمان سنجش که تماس گرفتم گفتن که هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس

----------


## meysam98

*قشنگ تر از این نمیتونستن به نظام قدیم ضربه بزنن
فک کن
تو داری انتگرال و ویروس و قارچ و باکتری میخونی
بعد نظام جدید اصا نمیدونه اینا چی هستن

دست کم باید کنکور 99 انتخابی باشه که نظام قدیمی که مایل نظام جدید آزمون بده حقش ضایع نشه
خداشاهده یه شب نشستم نصف زیست 12 نظام جدیدو تموم کردم
*

----------


## saeed_zz

> *قشنگ تر از این نمیتونستن به نظام قدیم ضربه بزنن
> فک کن
> تو داری انتگرال و ویروس و قارچ و باکتری میخونی
> بعد نظام جدید اصا نمیدونه اینا چی هستن
> 
> دست کم باید کنکور 99 انتخابی باشه که نظام قدیمی که مایل نظام جدید آزمون بده حقش ضایع نشه
> خداشاهده یه شب نشستم نصف زیست 12 نظام جدیدو تموم کردم
> *


انتگرال از اسون ترین مباحث ریاضیه ویروس و قارچ و باکتری و غازیان هم جزو فصلای نمره بیار هستن فقط باید به کتاب و تستای کنکور اخیر مسلط شی کسی که الان نق بزنه بعدا هم همینه

----------


## meysam98

> داداش یعنی تو اگه بعد این همه کنکور دادن هنوز مشکلت انتگرال و ماتریس نور اینه و عدسی و باکتری قارچ ... ایناست مطمئن باش نظام جدید هم کنکور بدی هیجی نمیشی


اولا یک بار کنکور دادم
راجب آسونی و کم حجمی نظام جدیدم که همه میدونن
کاش بزارن انتخابی شه انوقت شماها راه خودتونو برید مام راه خودمونو
نتایج که بیاد قیافه هاتون دیدنی میشه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> اولا یک بار کنکور دادم
> راجب آسونی و کم حجمی نظام جدیدم که همه میدونن
> کاش بزارن انتخابی شه انوقت شماها راه خودتونو برید مام راه خودمونو
> نتایج که بیاد قیافه هاتون دیدنی میشه


داداش من راهم امسال میرم تو سال دیگه میخوای کنکور بدی از الان تصمیم گرفتی میشه بار دومت سال ۹۹ همه نظام قدیم حداقل دوبار کنکور دادن یعنی کسی تو این دو بار مطالب هنوز جمع نمیتونه بکنه و از نظرش برای نظام قدیم زیاد هست برای نظام جدید هم تلاش بکنه نتیجه نخواهد گرفت مشکل برنامه ریزی شما هست واگرنه نظام آموزشی فقط یکسری منابع است 
الان چه بگن منبع شما جدید یا قدیم اونایی که خوب برنامه بریزن از اول تابستون و به برنامه خودشون پایبند باشن قطعا نتیجه دلخواه خودشون میگیرن خیلی ها با همین منابع نظام قدیم درصد های بالا زدن فرق شما با اونا چی هست فقط اونا برنامه داشتن تلاش کردن خوب همین دانش آموز ها بین نظام جدیدی ها هم هست فرقی نمیکنه منابع شما این وسط 
به هر حال امیدوارم انتخابی بشه این وسط اونی که احساس میکنه سال دیگه با کدوم منابع راحت تر هست با همون بره آزمون بده که بلکه حاشیه و بهانه خیلی ها هم کم بشه

----------


## meysam98

> داداش من راهم امسال میرم تو سال دیگه میخوای کنکور بدی از الان تصمیم گرفتی میشه بار دومت سال ۹۹ همه نظام قدیم حداقل دوبار کنکور دادن یعنی کسی تو این دو بار مطالب هنوز جمع نمیتونه بکنه و از نظرش برای نظام قدیم زیاد هست برای نظام جدید هم تلاش بکنه نتیجه نخواهد گرفت مشکل برنامه ریزی شما هست واگرنه نظام آموزشی فقط یکسری منابع است 
> الان چه بگن منبع شما جدید یا قدیم اونایی که خوب برنامه بریزن از اول تابستون و به برنامه خودشون پایبند باشن قطعا نتیجه دلخواه خودشون میگیرن خیلی ها با همین منابع نظام قدیم درصد های بالا زدن فرق شما با اونا چی هست فقط اونا برنامه داشتن تلاش کردن خوب همین دانش آموز ها بین نظام جدیدی ها هم هست فرقی نمیکنه منابع شما این وسط 
> به هر حال امیدوارم انتخابی بشه این وسط اونی که احساس میکنه سال دیگه با کدوم منابع راحت تر هست با همون بره آزمون بده که بلکه حاشیه و بهانه خیلی ها هم کم بشه


من همون سال اول قبول شدم و الانم پرستاری آزاد میخونم
ولی وقتی این کتابای جدید رو می بینم وسوسه میشم بازم کنکور بدم
ترستون رو کنار بذارید 
دست کم یه فصل از هر کتابشون رو مطالعه کنید
مطمئنم نظرت عوض میشه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> من همون سال اول قبول شدم و الانم پرستاری آزاد میخونم
> ولی وقتی این کتابای جدید رو می بینم وسوسه میشم بازم کنکور بدم
> ترستون رو کنار بذارید 
> دست کم یه فصل از هر کتابشون رو مطالعه کنید
> مطمئنم نظرت عوض میشه


قبول دارم خیلی مطالب حذف شده کم شده ولی چند نکته رو مد نظر بگیرید یکی حجم مطالب یکی سختی کنکور در رقابت کنکور برای کسانی که از ابتدا کار با برنامه ریزی و منظم جلو رفتن نمیکنه اگه سخت ترین کنکور سال داشته باشیم برای همه سخت میشه همینطور اگه منابع آسون هست از دید شما برای همه نظام جدید ها آسون هست ولی این تفاوتی در رقابت نمیکنه هر کس از اول تابستون یا حتی خیلی ها هستن از الان یا سال دوم دبیرستان برای کنکور تلاش میکنن و برنامه منظمی دارن اونا هستن نتیجه میگیرن فارغ از اینکه منابع اونا پر حجم یا کم حجم تر باشه یکسال زمان کافی هست که شما چه منابع نظام قدیم چه جدید رو با برنامه منظم دنبال کنید کار کنید آزمون بدید 
ولی یه تفاوتی هست شما میخواید چند سال که با کتاب های خودتون آشنا هستید کنار بذارید و برید یکساله کتاب های کار کنید که حجم کمتر ولی یکسری مطالب جدید تر هم دارن و منابع تست هم براشون کم تر از نظام قدیم هست اون نظام جدید از سال اول دوم و سوم متوسطه این درس ها رو آروم آروم کار کرده آشنا هست شما باید تو مدت یکسال یادشون بگیرید ‌و میشه هم تلاش باید براش کرد نمیگم نمیشه ولی با برنامه ریزی باز هم نظام قدیم ها هم سال های پیش رتبه برتر شدن درس های صد زدن اعتراض به این نداشتن حجم چقدر یا انتگرال بخونم نخونم فیزیک دینامیک حرکت شناسی خازن کم یا زیاد فقط طبق یه برنامه ی رفتن جلو و نتیجه گرفتن
من مطمئنم هر کسی از الان از جمله شما دوست خوبم بشینی روحیه خودت برای این کنکور اولا از دست ندی این سه ماه هم تلاش بکنی و اگه نتیجه گرفتی هیچ نگرفتی با برنامه از تابستون کار کنی بار هر منبعی صد درصد نتیجه دلخواه میگیری

----------


## meysam98

> قبول دارم خیلی مطالب حذف شده کم شده ولی چند نکته رو مد نظر بگیرید یکی حجم مطالب یکی سختی کنکور در رقابت کنکور برای کسانی که از ابتدا کار با برنامه ریزی و منظم جلو رفتن نمیکنه اگه سخت ترین کنکور سال داشته باشیم برای همه سخت میشه همینطور اگه منابع آسون هست از دید شما برای همه نظام جدید ها آسون هست ولی این تفاوتی در رقابت نمیکنه هر کس از اول تابستون یا حتی خیلی ها هستن از الان یا سال دوم دبیرستان برای کنکور تلاش میکنن و برنامه منظمی دارن اونا هستن نتیجه میگیرن فارغ از اینکه منابع اونا پر حجم یا کم حجم تر باشه یکسال زمان کافی هست که شما چه منابع نظام قدیم چه جدید رو با برنامه منظم دنبال کنید کار کنید آزمون بدید 
> ولی یه تفاوتی هست شما میخواید چند سال که با کتاب های خودتون آشنا هستید کنار بذارید و برید یکساله کتاب های کار کنید که حجم کمتر ولی یکسری مطالب جدید تر هم دارن و منابع تست هم براشون کم تر از نظام قدیم هست اون نظام جدید از سال اول دوم و سوم متوسطه این درس ها رو آروم آروم کار کرده آشنا هست شما باید تو مدت یکسال یادشون بگیرید ‌و میشه هم تلاش باید براش کرد نمیگم نمیشه ولی با برنامه ریزی باز هم نظام قدیم ها هم سال های پیش رتبه برتر شدن درس های صد زدن اعتراض به این نداشتن حجم چقدر یا انتگرال بخونم نخونم فیزیک دینامیک حرکت شناسی خازن کم یا زیاد فقط طبق یه برنامه ی رفتن جلو و نتیجه گرفتن
> من مطمئنم هر کسی از الان از جمله شما دوست خوبم بشینی روحیه خودت برای این کنکور اولا از دست ندی این سه ماه هم تلاش بکنی و اگه نتیجه گرفتی هیچ نگرفتی با برنامه از تابستون کار کنی بار هر منبعی صد درصد نتیجه دلخواه میگیری



واضحه که  با کتاب های جدید آشنا نیستید
اسکلت اصلی کتاب ها همون مطالب قبلی هست
80% مطالب کتاب جدید مو به مو از کتابای نظام قدیم برداشته شده
و الباقی هم خیلی ساده ست

عملا نظام جدید برای یک نظام قدیم نقش یک جمع بندی رو داره تا استارت از صفر
شاید خود نظام جدیدها این عقیده رو نداشته باشن
ولی ما که از بالا می بینیم می دونیم اوضاع چ خبره

----------


## konkoor98

> *قشنگ تر از این نمیتونستن به نظام قدیم ضربه بزنن
> فک کن
> تو داری انتگرال و ویروس و قارچ و باکتری میخونی
> بعد نظام جدید اصا نمیدونه اینا چی هستن
> 
> دست کم باید کنکور 99 انتخابی باشه که نظام قدیمی که مایل نظام جدید آزمون بده حقش ضایع نشه
> خداشاهده یه شب نشستم نصف زیست 12 نظام جدیدو تموم کردم
> *


حالا شما بیا به اینا حالی کن اگه فهمیدن که سازمان سنجش سوال خارج از کتاب که طرح نمیکنه حالا در نظر بگیر یه معلم میخواد از دو دسته شاگرد تو یه کلاس امتحان بگیره به دسته اول 10 صفحه جزوه داده به دسته دوم یه کتاب 100 صفحه ای در ضمن از مطالب اون 10 صفحه تا حالا سوال نیومده و خیلیم آسونتره قاعدتا سوالای اونا سختشم به اندازه سوالای متوسط کتاب 100 صفحه ایه نیست اینجا کی راحت تر تراز میاره  :Yahoo (114): بعد توجیهشون اینه که نظام قدیمی که 3 سال این کتابارو خونده از اونی که میخواد کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونه جلوتره یکی نیست بگه اون عزیز اگه 3 سال درس خونده بود تا حالا قبول شده بود طرف 3 سال ادای درس خوندن در آورده . منم اتفاقا امیدوارم انتخابی بشه تا این دسته از خر متعصبا همون قدیم بمونم و قشنگ تو کنکور 99. مورد عنایت سازمان سنجش قرار بگیرن و به حرف من برسن الهی آمین :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
جالبش اینجاس که اگه کارنامه های قلم چیو دیده باشی طرف نظام جدیده رتبش تو کارنامه جدیدا شده 2000 کشور بعد تو کارنامه مشترک که هم جدیدا و هم قدیما هستن شده 1500 بااینکه تعداد شرکت کننده ها 2 برابر شدن شاخ نظام قدیم تراز آزمونش 7500 شاخ نظام جدید 8000 در نهایت نرود میخ آهنی در سنگ

----------


## meysam98

> حالا شما بیا به اینا حالی کن اگه فهمیدن که سازمان سنجش سوال خارج از کتاب که طرح نمیکنه حالا در نظر بگیر یه معلم میخواد از دو دسته شاگرد تو یه کلاس امتحان بگیره به دسته اول 10 صفحه جزوه داده به دسته دوم یه کتاب 100 صفحه ای در ضمن از مطالب اون 10 صفحه تا حالا سوال نیومده و خیلیم آسونتره قاعدتا سوالای اونا سختشم به اندازه سوالای متوسط کتاب 100 صفحه ایه نیست اینجا کی راحت تر تراز میاره بعد توجیهشون اینه که نظام قدیمی که 3 سال این کتابارو خونده از اونی که میخواد کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونه جلوتره یکی نیست بگه اون عزیز اگه 3 سال درس خونده بود تا حالا قبول شده بود طرف 3 سال ادای درس خوندن در آورده . منم اتفاقا امیدوارم انتخابی بشه تا این دسته از خر متعصبا همون قدیم بمونم و قشنگ تو کنکور 99. مورد عنایت سازمان سنجش قرار بگیرن و به حرف من برسن الهی آمین
> جالبش اینجاس که اگه کارنامه های قلم چیو دیده باشی طرف نظام جدیده رتبش تو کارنامه جدیدا شده 2000 کشور بعد تو کارنامه مشترک که هم جدیدا و هم قدیما هستن شده 1500 بااینکه تعداد شرکت کننده ها 2 برابر شدن شاخ نظام قدیم تراز آزمونش 7500 شاخ نظام جدید 8000 در نهایت نرود میخ آهنی در سنگ


 جالبیش می دونی کجاست؟
برای کنکور 99 پشت کنکوری نظام جدید هم داریم که به مراتب با تجربه تر از نظام جدیدهای امسالن
اونوقته که این سینه چاکان نظام قدیم با کله برن تو  دیوار
حماقت و ترس نمیزاره 
انسان تصمیم درستو بگیره

----------


## BATMAN

نظام قدیم درسته حجمش بیشتره ولی اینقدری ک دوستان هم میگن نیست ک جدید مثل جزوه ۱۰ ص و قدیم جزوه ۱۰۰ص.
جدای از اون نظام قدیمی ک درسخون باشه و به هر علت نتونسته باشه بخونه اگ بخونه مثل رتبه برتر های هر سال میتونه درس ها رو بالای ۷۰-۸۰بزنه.اگ سنجش بخواد با سطح سختی برابر سوال بده جدید ها هم فکر میکنم مثل سال های قبل بتونن درصد بزنن،حالا یکم کمتر بیشتر.
هزینه ی کتاب ها هم هست که شاید براتون مهم نباشه اما برای خیلی ها نقش مهمی رو توی تصمیم گیری داره...
جدای از اون من نمیفهمم چرا همه اینقدر دایه ی مهربون هستن تو این انجمن.دانش آموزا اونقدر توی فضای کنکور بودن ک بدونن صلاحشون چیه...

----------


## bahram777

مطمئنا نظام قدیم مسلط به هندسه1و مشتق و کاربرد مشتق پیشرفته و انتگرال و ترکیبیات و احتمال پیشرفته و مثلثات سنگین و حدوپیوستگی و مسائل ژنتیک و دودمانه و گیاهی خفن و سنگین نظام قدیم و زبان فارسی و معتل و اعلال عربی و 42 درس دین و زندگی پرآیه و حدیث و دو کتاب زمین شناسی پراز اسم کانی و دینامیک و سینماتیک پیشرفته و فیزیک پیش2 که کلا نظام جدیدی ها ندارن و اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی و.......... در  مدت زمان پاسخ گویی برابر نمیتواند با 10000 نفر اول کشور در رشته تجربی که خواهان اون سه رشته معروف هستن رقابت کنه تازه اگه مسلط نباشه که دیگه هیچ.اما در صورت تسلط برای رشته های دیگه شاید شانسی داشته باشه.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

بچه هایی که میگن کلاه بزرگ سر نظام قدیمی ها رفته جالب اینا خودشون سال ۹۷ که فقط یه کنکور بوده چیکار کردن چرا الان باید کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ بدن بنظرم بچه هایی که از الان تو فکر کنکور ۹۹ هستن فقط یه دلیل داره بهانه آوردن و توجیه کردن کم کاری خودشون 
شما بذارید اول کنکور ۹۸ بدید اصلا بینید چجوری دو کنکور بگذار شدن خوب بده ؟! اصلا عدالت رعایت میشه بعد از کنکور سوالات باهم مقایسه کنید وقت ها بسنجید احساسی هم نظر ندید البته خود معلم ها این کار را خواهند کرد بعد بیاین بگید که ما یه کنکورت میخوایم یا با منابع خودمون باشه الان هم وقتتون بذارید برای کنکور ۹۸

----------


## Wild Rose

تاپیک باز شد...
لطفا رعایت کنید دوستان

----------


## Avin1998

یه سوال کلا من که کنکوری ۹۹ هستم چیکار کنم الان ؟ بازم مبحث مشترک بخونم ؟

----------


## saj8jad

نمیخوام کشش بدم ولی به جای توهین کردن، اقامه دلیل کنید و استدلال ارائه بدید، توهین و بی احترامی کردن رو همه بلدند!
طرف (مخالفین) از اول گفتمانی که شکل گرفته تنها حرفی که واسه گفتن داشته فقط توهین و افترا بوده و هلهله هاش گوش فلک را کر کرده!
دوره این لودبازیا گذشته!

----------


## im.awbol

> مطمئنا نظام قدیم مسلط به هندسه1و مشتق و کاربرد مشتق پیشرفته و انتگرال و ترکیبیات و احتمال پیشرفته و مثلثات سنگین و حدوپیوستگی و مسائل ژنتیک و دودمانه و گیاهی خفن و سنگین نظام قدیم و زبان فارسی و معتل و اعلال عربی و 42 درس دین و زندگی پرآیه و حدیث و دو کتاب زمین شناسی پراز اسم کانی و دینامیک و سینماتیک پیشرفته و فیزیک پیش2 که کلا نظام جدیدی ها ندارن و اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی و.......... در  مدت زمان پاسخ گویی برابر نمیتواند با 10000 نفر اول کشور در رشته تجربی که خواهان اون سه رشته معروف هستن رقابت کنه تازه اگه مسلط نباشه که دیگه هیچ.اما در صورت تسلط برای رشته های دیگه شاید شانسی داشته باشه.


مشتی با زبون بی زبونی یه دفعه گفتی بریم بمیریم دیگهههه

----------


## bahram777

داداش خدا به آدم قدرت تفکر و استدلال داده.شما خودت شواهدو قرائنو کنار هم قرار بده شاید به نتیجه دیگه ای رسیدی.ولی اینطور فرض کن که شما و دوستت دارید یه امتحان 10 سوالی رو در ده دقیقه امتحان میدید ولی شما با سوالاتی درگیر هستی که نیاز به یادآوری حجم مطالب دوبرابر و همچنین محاسبات دوبرابر هستی تازه این بر فرض مسلط بودن شما روی مطالب هستش چون در واقع شما میخوای با بهترین ها رقابت کنی که حداقل 10000 نفر در کل کشور هستن خب حالا از اونجا که دوست شما بر مطالب آسون تر و کم حجم تری تسلط داره میاد تو ده دقیقه به نه تا سوال جواب میده اما شما تو همون زمان با توجه به سطح سوالات و حجم محاسبات نهایتا میتونی به هفت سوال جواب بدی.خب حالا برگهاتون تصحیح میشه و درصد دوستت از تو مطمئنا بالاتره و استاد هم گفته فقط یه نفر ازشما که درصد بیشتری داره میتونه بیاد بره پزشکی بخونه دیگه نتیجه مشخصه و البته استاد نمیاد در نظر بگیره که حجم کار و سطح سوالات شما کجا و دوست شما کجا.

----------


## reza2018

> داداش خدا به آدم قدرت تفکر و استدلال داده.شما خودت شواهدو قرائنو کنار هم قرار بده شاید به نتیجه دیگه ای رسیدی.ولی اینطور فرض کن که شما و دوستت دارید یه امتحان 10 سوالی رو در ده دقیقه امتحان میدید ولی شما با سوالاتی درگیر هستی که نیاز به یادآوری حجم مطالب دوبرابر و همچنین محاسبات دوبرابر هستی تازه این بر فرض مسلط بودن شما روی مطالب هستش چون در واقع شما میخوای با بهترین ها رقابت کنی که حداقل 10000 نفر در کل کشور هستن خب حالا از اونجا که دوست شما بر مطالب آسون تر و کم حجم تری تسلط داره میاد تو ده دقیقه به نه تا سوال جواب میده اما شما تو همون زمان با توجه به سطح سوالات و حجم محاسبات نهایتا میتونی به هفت سوال جواب بدی.خب حالا برگهاتون تصحیح میشه و درصد دوستت از تو مطمئنا بالاتره و استاد هم گفته فقط یه نفر ازشما که درصد بیشتری داره میتونه بیاد بره پزشکی بخونه دیگه نتیجه مشخصه و البته استاد نمیاد در نظر بگیره که حجم کار و سطح سوالات شما کجا و دوست شما کجا.


جالب که فکر میکنی رتبه بندی کنکور بر اساس درصد هست !!

----------


## bahram777

اگر انتگرال با روابط پیچیده مثلثات و یا توابع عجیب و غریب ترکیب بشه نتیجه سوالاتی نفس گیری میشه که نمیتوان به راحتی جواب داد البته شما ممکنه بگی همیشه آسون دادن من هم در پاسخ میگم از تصاعد هم همیشه سوالات راحت و نمره بیاری میدادن اما شما برو و تست تصاعد تجربی 94 رو نگاه کن تا سطح خفن تستو متوجه بشی.در مورد سه فصل آخر زیست پیش هم با این که راحت خوان هستش اما چرخه ها و مطالب زیادی داره که علاوه بر اینکه همیشه طراح نشون داده که میتونن از راحت ترین مطالب سخت ترین تست ها رو طرح کنن باید بگم این مطالب نیاز به دوره و مرور زیادی داره تا کاملا تثبیت بشه همین قضیه وقت زیادی از داوطلب میگیره که در مقابل دانش آموز نظام جدید با همین وقت میتونه مطالب قبلی زیستشو یه بار دیگه مرور و دوره کنه.

----------


## bahram777

جالبه که شما فکر میکنی با درصد پایین تر تراز بیشتری میگری شاید فکر میکنی که جدا گونه تراز بندی میکنن

----------


## bahram777

جالبه که شما فکر میکنی با درصد پایین تر تراز بیشتری میگری

----------


## sinak2k

*اخرش من نفهمیدم چرا هر دو نظام نسبت به هم جبهه گرفتن ؟؟ :/  اخرش یا نظام قدیم بد بخت میشه یا جدید دیگه :/ اینم انشالله سال بعد تو مرداد معلوم میشه*

----------


## meysam98

> اگر انتگرال با روابط پیچیده مثلثات و یا توابع عجیب و غریب ترکیب بشه نتیجه سوالاتی نفس گیری میشه که نمیتوان به راحتی جواب داد البته شما ممکنه بگی همیشه آسون دادن من هم در پاسخ میگم از تصاعد هم همیشه سوالات راحت و نمره بیاری میدادن اما شما برو و تست تصاعد تجربی 94 رو نگاه کن تا سطح خفن تستو متوجه بشی.در مورد سه فصل آخر زیست پیش هم با این که راحت خوان هستش اما چرخه ها و مطالب زیادی داره که علاوه بر اینکه همیشه طراح نشون داده که میتونن از راحت ترین مطالب سخت ترین تست ها رو طرح کنن باید بگم این مطالب نیاز به دوره و مرور زیادی داره تا کاملا تثبیت بشه همین قضیه وقت زیادی از داوطلب میگیره که در مقابل دانش آموز نظام جدید با همین وقت میتونه مطالب قبلی زیستشو یه بار دیگه مرور و دوره کنه.


همین که نیست
عربیشون کلا 15 درسه
مال ما 27
کی زودتر جمع میکنه و به تسلط میرسونه؟
کی جمع بندی کم استرس تری داره؟

----------

